# crowntail bettas!



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

hey every one, this forum is for people who LOVE crowntail bettas :-D


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I HAVE a crown tail but i LOVE ALL BETTA's


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

betta4me said:


> hey every one, this forum is for people who LOVE crowntail bettas :-D



NB:
Forum is the entire web site, THREAD is what you have made


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay! This is my Butterfly CT! His name is Metalic Flair, or dreadlocks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually my favorite betta is a Crowntail betta! i have 1 female and looking for a male for breeding. i bred her before and her fins that tore up didnt heal correctly the way they used to be, but i hope to have a RED pair


----------



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow guys! Thanks for all the great posts! Sorry about the mixup with the forum and the thread thing, lol soon i will post a picture of my ct, havent named him yet though!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

my new crowntail!
not the best pic though haha, i tried!


----------



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

haha thats okay its a great picture, im taking one of my betta right now...


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

one of my fav bettas is Lemon whos pic is in my avatar :-D


----------



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

lol, thats such a cute betta the name suites him!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have one CT. i adore them, i just won't own anymore. x-X my water's too hard, or something, and makes CT's rays go crazy. mine's curling, my brother's is melting, my mom's is doing both. ;A;


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

lilchiwolf said:


> Yay! This is my Butterfly CT! His name is Metalic Flair, or dreadlocks!


 Flair is AWESOME!!:-D Your super lucky!;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> one of my fav bettas is Lemon whos pic is in my avatar :-D


Aww thats cute! I love the color!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I most admit that I have a soft spot for crown tails. Some of my most beautiful and favourite bettas were crowntails.


----------



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

guess what everyone, my CT betta died today, he hadn't been eating at all and i only had him for 4 days, so i think he was sick or he died of starvation... But on the bright side i did get a new one who seems to be in much better condition


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww thats too bad betta4me...

mine is a CT...Marbles <3 (see avatar)


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love crowntails! Sadly I don't have one.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am actually not a fan of CTs. All the ones I've seen in the pet stores look sick to me, simply because of their ragged edges of their fins. I know they're NOT sick, but I can't get past it. Though I've seen some REALLY pretty, healthy-looking ones in the pictures you guys have posted.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw this fish and was like WHOA!!!!

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS2uyC2uUFEHI0BnjJHpZQLI-qiqvUXIHrUF8j2rJZEaUY2iI1zGA


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

CTs are probably my favorite type. The spiked looks to the fins make them look all exotic and crazy.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

@lilchiwolf: That is an awesome looking CT. That type of look is definitely more attractive to me than the really ragged CTs.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE crowntails. Here are my two: 1st pic - Mustang (no flash), 2nd pic - Mustang (with flash). 3rd pic - Maximus (with flash) He's also my Avatar.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@DazzleKitty: ya know i have to agree with you i love CT's they are so pretty they are like the kings lol.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> @lilchiwolf: That is an awesome looking CT. That type of look is definitely more attractive to me than the really ragged CTs.


Thank you, he was a cool find. He had lost some of his tail webbing sadly. I read somewhere it can be because of water quality.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Dragonfair: Aww their eyes are so adorable and big. I would call one of them bugsey.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute name!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Heh heh, Bugsey, that's cute! Whoops, I changed my Avatar...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well They have really big and pretty eyes. one could be bugsey and one could be clyde.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I own a gold and red CT I got free from a Thai Aquabid breeder for my birthday


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

FREE?! How did you manage that??


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Some new pix of my butterfly CT


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> one of my fav bettas is Lemon whos pic is in my avatar :-D


 I do love your betta! He looks like he is swimming so fast that fire is coming out behind him I think its a cool picture


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

lilchiwolf that betta is beautiful!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

HayrideHaunter said:


> lilchiwolf that betta is beautiful!!!


Thank you ^_^

He is a good boy.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

He's so pretty =D...Im dying to get another bettaaa...gahhh...I love Marbles but I LOVE BETTAAASSS...I'm going to petco for new decor today, its gonna kill me to not spend the money on a second tank and a new CT or a HM >.<


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

HayrideHaunter said:


> He's so pretty =D...Im dying to get another bettaaa...gahhh...I love Marbles but I LOVE BETTAAASSS...I'm going to petco for new decor today, its gonna kill me to not spend the money on a second tank and a new CT or a HM >.<


lol! your going to wined up getting a new set up and betta, you just watch.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> lol! your going to wined up getting a new set up and betta, you just watch.


merp...I cant for a couple reasons...i live in a dorm so my parents dont want to have to transport two tanks...five plants and one tank+fish is already too much...=(...someday!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Here is my first CT Chewie (not cuz hes a biter, he got chewed on by a crayfish) Cant wait till hes all better! (Those white spots rnt on him... I needed to clean the outside of the tank.)










*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well at least he looks better than he looked:/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Goomba3 said:


> FREE?! How did you manage that??


 My parents bought me a super red HMPK pair and they told the breeder it was for my birthday and he sent me a red white and blue one but he died within a week so he sent this guy as a replacement.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope femaie crowntails count, too! I have a beautiful new green girl, will post up a pic tomorrow. She's lively, interactive and doing great so far (one week..)


----------



## betta4me (Jan 24, 2011)

wow look at all these post thanks guys these are great! i need to really post a picture of my crowntail OSCAR!! lol hes super cute and his colors are AMAZING when he flairs.... soon i will put pics up, soon!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's my favorite, Ratchet:







Yorick:







And Moonshoes Potter:








They're all from Walmart.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a crowntail betta named Mr. Jingles!! I love all bettas, too!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i love CTs! they look pretty damn awesome, esp the darker colored ones. makes we think of some crazy warlord. the one i have is my avatar


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I love all bettas but i do favor crown tails!! I have 2 males and 2 females! (that are crown tails) Ill try to get pics up


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are all beautiful bettas especially the multi color marble male!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Crown tails, but I fell in love with one and named him Dante after the Devil may Cry game  His silver scales are really shiny and reflect whats around him.

Full on Sunlight









Reflecting the blue sky


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it looks like his body was spray painted and his anal fins were dipped in red paint! Very unique marble that is!


----------

